# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Interesting Russian Videos

## Comedy_Watcher

Here are a few somewhat weird, but interesting and helpful videos I found on youtube that help with pronunciation and listening. They are better if you know at least some Russian, and are probably go for all except the most advanced learning levels. They also have a few Hungarian lessons if you are interested.  http://youtube.com/user/Zhungarian

----------


## Comedy_Watcher

I just found out that those are not all of the lessons. There are actually a lot more and they were originally in color. Here is what I believe to be all of the videos in their original form:  http://youtube.com/user/RusskogoYazyka

----------

